# 6/25 - 3hr trip



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Went offshore yesterday evening with my main little man and a friend. One throw and we had enough cigs for 10 people, so off we went. Ran SSW for a while in 1-2 ft seas. Pulled up, started chumming and boy did the sows blow up! Topwater, free lining, even threw out live chum...they were going nuts! Of course, the triggers got into the action to, but the ARS we're ferocious! 

Got our 3 man limit in no time. Smallest was 13 lbs and the biggest two were 18.3lbs.

A couple of Mahi graced us with their presence, but we couldn't keep a hook in them. Caught a 20" trigger as well...of course it was released unharmed so it could eat more our chum.

All in all, good trip for 3 hrs.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice little trip. Making me jealous though from my office cube in Atlanta.... =P


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a fat one your holding up. Got a gut like me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

stc1993 said:


> That's a fat one your holding up. Got a gut like me. :thumbsup:



Haha...they were all fat!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

hxchip said:


> Nice little trip. Making me jealous though from my office cube in Atlanta.... =P


You should definitely be jealous... lived in ATL for 5 years... I miss the people..that's about it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice grade of fish. I bet little man enjoyed watching them in the water.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> You should definitely be jealous... lived in ATL for 5 years... I miss the people..that's about it.


Thankfully I'm in a nice suburb a little bit east of the city itself, and I do quite like where I live.... That said, I really wish I could enjoy some tight lines a bit more often.

Part of why I've been on this board for a while in the first place is just to make friends so that I can fish whenever I manage to get down that way.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Scruggspc said:


> Nice grade of fish. I bet little man enjoyed watching them in the water.


The little man was on the cutting board...did a great job cutting up the chum. Only lost one bait knife!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice job jamie, wished I could have made it but had to go to little man's football practice ! Hopefully get a couple trips in next week!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Nice job jamie, wished I could have made it but had to go to little man's football practice ! Hopefully get a couple trips in next week!



I think it took longer to clean the fish then catch them!. We'll do it up next week! 

Groupa await!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you make your own chum? If so, How?.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

jspooney said:


> Do you make your own chum? If so, How?.



Mostly just cut up leftover bait from previous trips...

Going to make it a point to get a bunch of bait here soon before it leaves..that way I'm not without when I really need it.

That's what has been effective for me....of course menhaden are wonderful as well...just smell horrible.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man those are some nice uns!!! 1 Trip that may have paid more in fish then gas!!!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

If you don't mind my asking, where did you net your cigs?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

The Massachusetts


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> The Massachusetts



The Mass. Of course it doesn't always look like what Fishmaster posted...lol


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip capt, did you anchor up or drift?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

bcahn said:


> Great trip capt, did you anchor up or drift?



Thank you. Anchored with the I-pilot


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Got it, thanks!


----------

